
Harvard just moved to end frats, sororities, and final clubs entirely - urahara
https://qz.com/1027873/harvard-just-moved-to-end-frats-sororities-and-final-clubs-entirely/
======
Powerofmene
This makes me sad. The urge to gather in social groups will not dismiss by
doing away with fraternities, etc. organizations will just become unstructured
and secret. I think the ripple effects of such a move, if instituted, could be
far reaching.

~~~
Powerofmene
Will not diminish, sorry fingers were faster than my brain.

